# O.G. MAJESTICS PHX PRESIDENT



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

It brings me great sadness and heartache to announce that our Presient Richard "Big Rich" Gonzales passed away this afternoon. Rich had the biggest heart you can imagine. He was a father figure to many of us. Rich was the original president that started Phoenix back in 1975. Rich, you will be missed by us and you will forever be in our hearts, and YOU WILL ALWAYS BE OUR PRESIDENT. 

RICH, MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE AND MAY THE LORD BE YOUR CO-PILOT ON YOUR JOURNEY TO HEAVEN. WE WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU. 

RED DOG


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*R.I.P* :angel:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ride in Peace Big Rich


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I am so sorry! All of you guys are in our thoughts and prayers. If there is anything I can do, please let me know.

Please know that he's in a better place and will always be with you.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN ANOTHER OG OF THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE  MAY HE R.I.P :angel: :angel:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear may he RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

R.I.P. BIG RICH :angel:











:tears:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

r.i.p big rich you will always be remembered in our hearts


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

RIP


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

TO THE TOP








NEVER FORGOTTEN


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

Rest In Peace and God bless the family


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

REST IN PEACE YOU WILL BE MISSED DEARLY :tears:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

REST IN PEACE FREIND :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Big Rich has been like a father to me since my own father passed away. I'm going to not think about the fact that he's gone now, but remember all of the laughs he and I had. To our Pres Big Rich, we'll see you in heaven.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

RIP


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

rip


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry for the loss RIP.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

VERY SORRY TO HEAR THE SAD NEW'S .
MAY HE R.I.P


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

r.i.p :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: sorry for the loss,god bless the family an majestics c.c.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

It is always sad , to hear the loss of an O.G Lowrider... But he will ride above our heads in heaven with all the others god has taken. He will be missed !!!!

Rest in Peace


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

IMPERIALS CC SENDS OUR CONDOLENCES.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

I am sorry hear and offer my condolences to his Family and all of Majestics.


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

From all of the Techniques Chapters we would like to extend our condolences to Big Rich's family and his extended Majestic's family. May you REST IN PEACE!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

sorry for the lost may he rest in peace


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

R.I.P.HOMEBOY :angel: :angel:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

RIP SORRY FOR THE BIG LOSS


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

R.I.P. BIG RICH :angel:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P :angel:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

REST IN PEACE BIG HOMIE FROM ALL OF US FROM SPIRIT C.C PHX,AZ


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*RIDE IN PARADISE RICH!*


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

rip :angel:


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

r.i.p


----------



## UNITED1986 (Jan 5, 2007)

R.I.P BIG RICH we will never forget you!!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

REST IN PEACE.MY CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY,FRIENDS AND THE BIG M


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

*R.I.P BIG RICH* :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

R.I.P Our condolences !!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

R.I.P. CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY, HE WILL ALWAYZ BE IN OUR HEARTS


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

You will be missed Rich! :angel: :angel:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

R.I.P :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

REST IN PEACE BIG RICH :angel:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

REST IN PEACE...


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

REST IN PEACE


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Apr 28 2007, 07:48 PM~7793733
> *Big Rich has been like a father to me since my own father passed away. I'm going to not think about the fact that he's gone now, but remember all of the laughs he and I had.  To our Pres Big Rich, we'll see you in heaven.
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :angel: r.i.p :angel: :tears: x2


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

REST IN PEACE BIG RICH


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAY "BIG RICH" RIP...YOU'LL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN RICH  :angel: :angel:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

R.I.P


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

R.I.P.
:angel:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

R.I.P BROTHER............


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

R.I.P. HOMIE :angel:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

on behalf of Goodtimes CC our condolences to the club and his family.. may he lowride in peace


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

REST IN PEACE BIG RICH :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

up :angel:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Rest In Piece Big Rich and our condolences to the entire Majestic's Family from Houston Stylez C.C.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:angel: REST IN PEACE BIG RICH :tears:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Today we got together to discuss what we would do for our President and brother Big Rich Gonzales. Rich has inspired and touched many hearts in his life and death. Richard is a legand and like the legend he is, we need to send him with the best. Just like in any funeral, there are cost that are incurred. We are asking if anybody would like to help out, we thank you in advance. If you need contact information, please feel free to give me a call at 602-579-1642. 

Hopefully tomorrow we will have an exact date of when his services will be.

Red Dog


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Rest in peace Big Rich.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

RIP BIG RICH :angel:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

r.i.p. a true o.g.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

R.I.P Big Rich.

Our thoughts & prayers go out the Majestic family from all the Lowriders in San Diego. Much respect.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 29 2007, 09:41 PM~7800191
> *Today we got together to discuss what we would do for our President and brother Big Rich Gonzales. Rich has inspired and touched many hearts in his life and death. Richard is a legand and like the legend he is, we need to send him with the best. Just like in any funeral, there are cost that are incurred. We are asking if anybody would like to help out, we thank you in advance. If you need  contact information, please feel free to give me a call at 602-579-1642.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow we will have an exact date of when his services will be.
> ...


----------



## stylistics 64 (Oct 27, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF STYLISTICS WE WOULD LIKE TO SEND OUR CONDOLENCES.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 29 2007, 11:38 PM~7800932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angel:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT for BIG RICH R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

R.I.P Big Rich :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 79 HEAT BEATER (May 31, 2006)

*R.I.P. Big Rich ....... Putting it down for The Big M for a long time......You and Hector will be riding up there in Heaven.. God bless you Homie.... *


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

R.I.P BIG RICH :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 29 2007, 11:38 PM~7800932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD TODD


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

R.I.P Big Rich. My thoughts and prayers to you and your family :angel:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Rest In Peace Big Rich!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

OBSESSION CC SENDS OUR CONDOLENCES :angel:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 29 2007, 10:45 PM~7800626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP BIG RICH


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:, from Low Creations C.C.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Just left the shop, the guys just finished painting Rich's casket. Alex, Angelo & Sage are pinstriping it now. It's beautiful. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

MY CONDOLENCES TO ALL "BIG M" FACULTY. LET YOUR TEARS OUT, BUT KEEP THE LOVE AND MEMORIES WITHIN.


----------



## laidURwife (Apr 30, 2007)

rip


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

**UPDATE**

I told everybody we would provide information on Big Rich's services as soon as possible. Due to circumstances beyond our control, we cannot set a specific date as of right now. Yesturday was an exhausting day getting everything in order. We thought we had a date in order but things needed to be put on hold. So we ask you to beare with us and hopefully we will have another update this afternoon. We have a date we want to get this done on but I don't want to shoot it out there until its concrete. 

Also we can't give enough thanks to everybody that already has come to us and helped out. There are so many of you to name. Like Jen said, the casket is being painted at Street Life. Thank you to all of those that have helped out and stayed overnight to work on it. Todd called me when the casket arrived at his shop while we were handling some of the arrangements. We drove to his shop within an hour of its arrival and Todd's crew already were working on it in full force. Again, there were so many of them to name because I don't want to forget anybody, but we thank you all. Big Rich is smiling down on us because he knows his family, and club brothers are taking care of him. We Love You Big Rich.

Red Dog


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 1 2007, 08:49 AM~7809950
> **UPDATE*
> 
> I told everybody we would provide information on Big Rich's services as soon as possible. Due to circumstances beyond our control, we cannot set a specific date as of right now. Yesturday was an exhausting day getting everything in order. We thought we had a date in order but things needed to be put on hold. So we ask you to beare with us and hopefully we will have another update this afternoon.  We have a date we want to get this done on but I don't want to shoot it out there until its concrete.
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Apr 30 2007, 11:08 PM~7808960
> *Just left the shop, the guys just finished painting Rich's casket.  Alex, Angelo & Sage are pinstriping it now.  It's beautiful.  I'll post pics tomorrow.
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

R.I.P............... FROM EASTSIDE C.C.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

SolitoS Car Club SENDS there CONDOLENCES :angel:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS CC AND BC SENDS OUR CONDOLENCES


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

* RIDE IN PEACE BIG RICH *:angel:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

rest n peace big homie majestics 4 life!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

**UPDATE**

It looks like all the services will be done in one day. This upcomming Thursday the 3rd. 

The viewing will be at:

*Greer-Wilson Funeral Home*
5921 West Thomas Rd.
Phoenix

from 9am-12pm

The church service will be at:
*Saints Simon & Jude Catholic Church*
6351 N. 27th Ave.
Phoenix

at 1pm

Following the church service, we will be traveling to the cemetery:

Resthaven Park Cemetery
6290 West Northern Avenue 
Glendale

where he will be layed to rest with his good friend and also Majestics President Marty Smith.

We will be gathering to Celebrate Big Rich's life at American Banquet, which is on the corner of 27th Ave / Northern. We ask if you would like to join us, please bring a dish or drinks. This will be a potluck so if you can help out it will be greatly appreciated. 

Everybody is welcomed to join us. If you want to bring your ride, please do so. 

If your interested in sending flowers, please send them to Greer-Wilson which the address is listed above if needed.

Any questions, feel free to contact me at 602-579-1642

Red Dog


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## booboobaby (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm Free
Don't grieve for me, for now I'm free, 
I'm following the path God laid for me. 
I took his hand when I heard him call
I turned my back and left it all.
I could not stay another day 
To laugh, to love , to work or play.
Tasks left undone must stay that way.
I found that placeat the close of day.
If my parting has left a void
then fill it with remembered joy.
A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss
Ah yes these things I too will miss.
Be not burdened with times of sorrow
I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow.
My life been full Imuch savored 
Good friends, good times ans loves ones touched.
Perhaps my time seemed all too brief 
Don't lengthen it now with undie grief. Lift up your hearts and share with me.
God wanted me now, he set me free.

RIP BIG RICH


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

REST IN PEACE BIG RICH.


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

kRZYNERI

ALBERT NERI 

I WOULD LIKE TO PAY MY RESPECTS TO BIG RICH AND THE MAJESTICS FAMILY. SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. MUCH LOVE COMING FROM THE LIFE OF LOW RIDING. SPECIAL THANKS AND MANY MEMORIES.


----------



## enrique (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@May 1 2007, 09:00 PM~7814971
> *kRZYNERI
> 
> ALBERT NERI
> ...


----------



## enrique (Jun 29, 2004)

From all of Toda Madre Car Club may you rest in peace BIG RICH


----------



## enrique (Jun 29, 2004)

From Toda Madre Car Club rest in peace BIG RICH


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 not the mod right??????????


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 1 2007, 10:55 PM~7816304
> *:0 not the mod right??????????
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 1 2007, 10:55 PM~7816304
> *:0 not the mod right??????????
> *


 :nono: THE ONE FROM ARIZONA


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

R.I.P. Too many people dying that belong to the lowrider community, ya'll hold your heads up and continue to carry his memory thru your club and cars :angel:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 1 2007, 11:02 PM~7816349
> *R.I.P. Too many people dying that belong to the lowrider community, ya'll hold your heads up and continue to carry his memory thru your club and cars :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

R I P


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

The big man is taking all the riders :angel:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Please feel free to sign Big Richs Guestbook.

Big Rich's Guestbook


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Here at work we have a bulltin board and in honor of Memorial Day the ladies thought it would be a good idea to put up loves ones we lost.

I added these to the board....


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:angel: :tears:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 2 2007, 11:01 AM~7819083
> *Here at work we have a bulltin board and in honor of Memorial Day honor the ladies that it would be a good idea to put up loves ones we lost.
> 
> I added these to the board....
> ...



:angel:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

OUR CONDOLENSES GO OUT TO BIG RICH'S FAMILY FROM EVERYONE FROM THE EASTSIDE(MESA) REST IN PEACE BIG RICH YOU WILL BE MISSED :angel:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WE LUV U BIG RICH R.I.P.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Rest in peace "Big Rich" Our deepest condolence to the entire Majestics family. We too just lost our Founder of the club to cancer. The best we can do now is keep they're lagacy alive and keep them close in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 2 2007, 05:34 PM~7822053
> *Rest in peace "Big Rich" Our deepest condolence to the entire Majestics family. We too just lost our Founder of the club to cancer. The  best we can do now is keep they're lagacy alive and keep them close in our hearts and prayers.
> *


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 2 2007, 11:01 AM~7819083
> *Here at work we have a bulltin board and in honor of Memorial Day the ladies thought it would be a good idea to put up loves ones we lost.
> 
> I added these to the board....
> ...



R.I.P


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Much Respect and may you R.I.P.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

This was written this afternoon about our brother "Big Rich". This man inspired many of us. He will be dearly missed.

Newspaper Article On Big Rich


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7824695
> *This was written this afternoon about our brother "Big Rich". This man inspired many of us. He will be dearly missed.
> 
> Newspaper Article On Big Rich
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7824695
> *This was written this afternoon about our brother "Big Rich". This man inspired many of us. He will be dearly missed.
> 
> Newspaper Article On Big Rich
> ...


THIS IS VERY SAD  BIG RICH MADE AN IMPACT ON ALOT OF PEOPLE AND I'M SURE HE'S LOOKING DOWN WITH A BIG SMILE ON HIS FACE :biggrin: WE ARE ALL SAD CAUSE HE'S GONE BUT NOW HE'S IN A BETTER PLACE *"HEAVEN"*
*
R.I.P. BIG RICH*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 2 2007, 11:01 AM~7819083
> *Here at work we have a bulltin board and in honor of Memorial Day the ladies thought it would be a good idea to put up loves ones we lost.
> 
> I added these to the board....
> ...


 :yessad: HE WILL BE MISSED


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

May Big Rich Rest In Peace and the Lord give his family strength and unity. :angel:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Many many people will ever know or understand how much Big Rich meant to me, some will. Rich was like a dad to me. The joke around my house was that he was truely my dad. My wife and kids would ask me "Have you talked to your dad?" and on occasion, I would catch my kids calling him "tata". Rich was my daughters Godfather for her Quinceanera. Mostly everybody knows Rich didn't like dressing up. That wasn't him. Cutoff shirt, shorts and the famous Jordons were Rich's attire. I'm happy to say that on one of the rare occasions, he wore a tux, my daughters Quinceanera. Many of us won't forget that day. To see this man lookinig all sharp dressed up in a tux. Big Rich, if your looking down on us today, I hope we make you proud because you made me proud to be a part of you. I Love You Brother, & "dad".

Red Dog


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 3 2007, 07:00 AM~7825790
> *Many many people will ever know or understand how much Big Rich meant to me, some will. Rich was like a dad to me. The joke around my house was that he was truely my dad. My wife and kids would ask me "Have you talked to your dad?" and on occasion, I would catch my kids calling him "tata". Rich was my daughters Godfather for her Quinceanera. Mostly everybody knows Rich didn't like dressing up. That wasn't him. Cutoff shirt, shorts and the famous Jordons were Rich's attire. I'm happy to say that on one of the rare occasions, he wore a tux, my daughters Quinceanera. Many of us won't forget that day. To see this man lookinig all sharp dressed up in a tux. Big Rich, if your looking down on us today, I hope we make you proud because you made me proud to be a part of you. I Love You Brother, & "dad".
> 
> Red Dog
> ...


  Well said Red Dog... :angel:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 3 2007, 07:00 AM~7825790
> *Many many people will ever know or understand how much Big Rich meant to me, some will. Rich was like a dad to me. The joke around my house was that he was truely my dad. My wife and kids would ask me "Have you talked to your dad?" and on occasion, I would catch my kids calling him "tata". Rich was my daughters Godfather for her Quinceanera. Mostly everybody knows Rich didn't like dressing up. That wasn't him. Cutoff shirt, shorts and the famous Jordons were Rich's attire. I'm happy to say that on one of the rare occasions, he wore a tux, my daughters Quinceanera. Many of us won't forget that day. To see this man lookinig all sharp dressed up in a tux. Big Rich, if your looking down on us today, I hope we make you proud because you made me proud to be a part of you. I Love You Brother, & "dad".
> 
> Red Dog
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7824695
> *This was written this afternoon about our brother "Big Rich". This man inspired many of us. He will be dearly missed.
> 
> Newspaper Article On Big Rich
> ...


The casket came out beautiful like his car, they did a good job on it.. he will be missed by everyone.. i'll always remember him as having the whitest whitewalls on 520s ever.. i always wondered how he did it... R.I.P and condolescence to his friends and family from.. Slow Lane Familia


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

May He RIP ... :angel:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 3 2007, 06:00 AM~7825790
> *Many many people will ever know or understand how much Big Rich meant to me, some will. Rich was like a dad to me. The joke around my house was that he was truely my dad. My wife and kids would ask me "Have you talked to your dad?" and on occasion, I would catch my kids calling him "tata". Rich was my daughters Godfather for her Quinceanera. Mostly everybody knows Rich didn't like dressing up. That wasn't him. Cutoff shirt, shorts and the famous Jordons were Rich's attire. I'm happy to say that on one of the rare occasions, he wore a tux, my daughters Quinceanera. Many of us won't forget that day. To see this man lookinig all sharp dressed up in a tux. Big Rich, if your looking down on us today, I hope we make you proud because you made me proud to be a part of you. I Love You Brother, & "dad".
> 
> Red Dog
> ...



thats deep, may he rest in peace


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 3 2007, 08:00 AM~7825790
> *Many many people will ever know or understand how much Big Rich meant to me, some will. Rich was like a dad to me. The joke around my house was that he was truely my dad. My wife and kids would ask me "Have you talked to your dad?" and on occasion, I would catch my kids calling him "tata". Rich was my daughters Godfather for her Quinceanera. Mostly everybody knows Rich didn't like dressing up. That wasn't him. Cutoff shirt, shorts and the famous Jordons were Rich's attire. I'm happy to say that on one of the rare occasions, he wore a tux, my daughters Quinceanera. Many of us won't forget that day. To see this man lookinig all sharp dressed up in a tux. Big Rich, if your looking down on us today, I hope we make you proud because you made me proud to be a part of you. I Love You Brother, & "dad".
> 
> Red Dog
> ...


THATS DEEP HOMIE... MAY HE R.I.P ONE LUV


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

RIP homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

RIP Big Rich


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>On behalf of TECHNIQUES WORLD WIDE. We will keep "Big Rich's" family, friends and car club in our prayers. Big Rich was and will always be a well respected rider and a true OG in the Arizona lowriding community. Majestics Car Club, We know you have suffered a great loss and there will be better days ahead. </span>* :angel: :tears:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: RIP


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

On behalf of the IMPERIALS Car Club Family, we would like to offer our condolences to Big Rich's family.

With Big Rich's vision and guidance since the 70's he has helped to make The Majestics Phoenix, and The Majestics Family the respected car club that it is today.

Rest in Peace, to our lowriding Brother.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Man, we were fortunate to meet Big Rich, on behalf of our staff and Taste of Latin members we want to offer our condolences to family and friends, he shall be honored this November at our show, our respect to Majestics. His presence at our show and the way he carried himself added prestige and excellence to the show, he will be missed.
Nick Hernandez Sr. Pres.
Rick Carerra Sr. Car Hop Senior Judge


----------



## pacozloloz (Feb 1, 2007)

LAYITLOW IN PEACE "BIG RICH"


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 3 2007, 09:00 AM~7825790
> *Many many people will ever know or understand how much Big Rich meant to me, some will. Rich was like a dad to me. The joke around my house was that he was truely my dad. My wife and kids would ask me "Have you talked to your dad?" and on occasion, I would catch my kids calling him "tata". Rich was my daughters Godfather for her Quinceanera. Mostly everybody knows Rich didn't like dressing up. That wasn't him. Cutoff shirt, shorts and the famous Jordons were Rich's attire. I'm happy to say that on one of the rare occasions, he wore a tux, my daughters Quinceanera. Many of us won't forget that day. To see this man lookinig all sharp dressed up in a tux. Big Rich, if your looking down on us today, I hope we make you proud because you made me proud to be a part of you. I Love You Brother, & "dad".
> 
> Red Dog
> ...


  :angel:  baya con dios carnal


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

PART 2 TO THE ARTICLE ON BIG RICH... 


LOST KING

:angel:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 4 2007, 10:30 AM~7834212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angel:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 4 2007, 12:17 PM~7834144
> *PART 2 TO THE ARTICLE ON BIG RICH...
> LOST KING
> 
> ...


RESPECTS


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7824695
> *This was written this afternoon about our brother "Big Rich". This man inspired many of us. He will be dearly missed.
> 
> Newspaper Article On Big Rich
> ...


That has got to be the most BEAUTIFUL casket I have ever seen.......... R*I*P BIG RICH... :angel:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 4 2007, 11:17 AM~7834144
> *PART 2 TO THE ARTICLE ON BIG RICH...
> LOST KING
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 4 2007, 05:40 PM~7836453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 4 2007, 04:40 PM~7836453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Good pic homie... :angel:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

R.I.P BIG RICH


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Rip


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

*R.I.P. "KING OF A.Z." BIG RICH*


----------



## Big Ray Imperials (Dec 5, 2005)

R.I. P.....too bad a good guy is gone


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 5 2007, 01:50 PM~7840254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 7 2007, 09:00 AM~7849860
> *NICE PICS
> *


Thx homie..


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

HES IN OUR IN OUR PRAYERS. PREMIER CC LOS ANGELES :angel: :angel:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 28 2007, 05:48 PM~7793397
> *R.I.P. BIG RICH :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


2x, sorry for your lost AZ....from Cold Blooded c.c.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam RIP..good guy talked to him a couple timesvery inspiring man..rip big rich


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

...


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*God saw you getting tired
And a cure was not to be,
So he put his arms around you,
With tearful eyes we watched you, 
And saw you pass away.
Although we loved you dearly,
We could not make you stay.
A golden heart stopped beating,
Hard working hands at rest,
God broke our hearts to prove to us
He only takes the best.

R.I.P. Big Rich
Mr. Majestics*​


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: rest in peace :angel:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

always sad to hear another Lowrider Legend has passed. my condolences to all of his friends and Family.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 10 2007, 09:24 AM~7874746
> *God saw you getting tired
> And a cure was not to be,
> So he put his arms around you,
> ...









:angel:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*Gangster from Majestics Compton wrote me today and asked me to write that he sends is utmost love, respect and condolences to the Phoenix Chapter and the family of Big Rich.*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 11 2007, 03:22 PM~7884703
> *Gangster from Majestics Compton wrote me today and asked me to write that he sends is utmost love, respect and condolences to the Phoenix Chapter and the family of Big Rich.
> *



:angel:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 10 2007, 10:24 AM~7874746
> *God saw you getting tired
> And a cure was not to be,
> So he put his arms around you,
> ...


Well said, Amen.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Our prayers go out to the entire Majestics family..R.I.P. Big Rich


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

TTT for my President. A True Legend From The Streets of AZ. 
Miss you Big Rich.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 19 2007, 02:45 PM~7937144
> *TTT for my President. A True Legend From The Streets of AZ.
> Miss you Big Rich.
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

lots of love to pam and the kids.very proud to to still see both cars at the shows


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 14 2007, 07:50 PM~9000416
> *lots of love to pam and the kids.very proud to to still see both cars at the shows
> *



 r.i.p.



















:angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

This Picnic is dedicated to Big Rich. He always wanted us to do this event so in his memory we will keep it going and dedicate this to him. We Miss You Big Rich!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 7 2007, 07:45 PM~9178993
> *This Picnic is dedicated to Big Rich. He always wanted us to do this event so in his memory we will keep it going and dedicate this to him. We Miss You Big Rich!!
> 
> 
> ...



:angel:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 7 2007, 09:15 PM~9179776
> *:angel:
> *


 ILL BE THER................................R I P


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

HEY GUY'S I THIS FRAME TO ALL OF YOU WHO KNEW HIM.












FROM ME TONY TO ALL OF YOU.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 12 2007, 01:13 AM~9208151
> *HEY GUY'S I  THIS FRAME TO ALL OF YOU WHO KNEW HIM.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Looks good homie...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

ALWAYS REMEMBERED


----------



## ULTIMATE GLAMOUR (Jun 15, 2006)

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT, R.I.P. BIG RICH FROM ULTIMATE RIDERS C.C


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear+Nov 12 2007, 02:13 AM~9208151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 14 2007, 10:37 AM~9225999
> *x2
> *




THANK'S


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 20 2007, 10:07 PM~9271169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn... stumbled across this topic on accident... :angel: 

Crazy... May 3rd marked 3 years since Big Rich has been laid to rest...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 5 2010, 07:01 AM~17396892
> *
> *


Crazy shit huh Jesse? I did a search for something completely different and it brought me to this topic... :angel:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I know everyone misses him deeply...I remember going to his crib at least once a month to get some hydraulic parts for my caprice wagon..... :angel: :angel: Ride In Peace big homie!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm sorry I did not responde to this sooner.. I have had several pm conversations with Big Rich.. We had planned to meet and talk sometime, it will now be when we walk with the Lord.. My prayers go out to his family and the Big 'M' family..

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 5 2010, 11:26 AM~17398871
> *I'm sorry I did not responde to this sooner.. I have had several pm conversations with Big Rich.. We had planned to meet and talk sometime, it will now be when we walk with the Lord.. My prayers go out to his family and the Big 'M' family..
> 
> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life...
> *


AMEN BROTHER PRAISE GOD, I GET HAPPY WHEN I READ THIE SCRIPTURE HERE ON LAYITLOW  SEE YOU IN HEAVEN BROTHER


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 5 2010, 07:03 AM~17396899
> *Crazy shit huh Jesse? I did a search for something completely different and it brought me to this topic... :angel:
> *


For sure.....it was ment to be! Faith, my brother, dont try to understand it. Glad you bumped it for the homie :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 5 2010, 09:48 PM~17404766
> *For sure.....it was ment to be!  Faith, my brother, dont try to understand it.  Glad you bumped it for the homie :angel:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P


----------



## chino38 (May 26, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Everything Todd has told me about this Man! I wish I could have met him!!! :angel:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 9 2010, 10:59 PM~17745393
> *Everything Todd has told me about this Man! I wish I could have met him!!!  :angel:
> *


i only met him a handful of times, he was a real m.f,, cool as hell, natural leader, wouldnt tell u what u wanted to hear but tell u the way it was. rip big homie


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

HE WILL ALWAYS BE A LEADER.... THAT MAN WAS REAL AND HAD A HEART OF GOLD!
SEE U LATER BIG RICH ONE LUV!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 10 2010, 07:25 AM~17747412
> *i only met him a  handful of times, he was a real m.f,, cool as hell, natural leader, wouldnt tell u what u wanted to hear but tell u the way it was. rip big homie
> *


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## jack the cunt (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 28 2007, 05:09 PM~7793246
> *It brings me great sadness and heartache to announce that our Presient Richard "Big Rich" Gonzales passed away this afternoon. Rich had the biggest heart you can imagine. He was a father figure to many of us. Rich was the original president that started Phoenix back in 1975. Rich, you will be missed by us and you will forever be in our hearts, and YOU WILL ALWAYS BE OUR PRESIDENT.
> 
> RICH, MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE AND MAY THE LORD BE YOUR CO-PILOT ON YOUR JOURNEY TO HEAVEN. WE WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU.
> ...


 :angel:


----------

